# Mini F56 Bricked



## tobieengel (4 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

Tobie here and brand new to the Mini scene.
I installed a new steering rack and had to code it to the car. I used ISTA plus and followed the procedures. The operation failed on the software programing and lost connection to the Modules.
The car is currently not switching on , dash stays dead but the rev counter illuminates.
ISTA can't see any modules or infact connect to anything. This is on a F56 Mini
Any ideas ?


----------

